# Best boat blind??



## Goosecall1 (Mar 22, 2011)

Hey guys i am running a 1860 pro-drive with dual gatortails 35s whats the best boat blind out there other the the hard shell blind them are a little much but i want somthing that will hold up going through the thick crap at 30mph?? Thanks for the help

_Sent from my DROIDX_


----------



## twoteal (Jul 22, 2001)

Really? You have that set up and you are asking us???:lol: something tells me you already know.Why not round of that thing with a mudd buddy fast grass and cover the big three?


----------



## ggrybas (Mar 11, 2005)

twoteal said:


> Really? You have that set up and you are asking us???:lol: something tells me you already know.Why not round of that thing with a mudd buddy fast grass and cover the big three?


I have to agree, that's a SERIOUS duck boat.

-Greg


----------



## Goosecall1 (Mar 22, 2011)

Lol i know its every duck killers deam boat but this boat is my bowfishing boat i just picked up this year. I dont hunt water only fields and flooded woods. I mean yea i have a blind or two on the water but hunting from a boat is a hole new thing! I know that they make a hard sell blind but they are 6k and i wont be hunting from it that much to spend that much i guess i was just wanting to know what ya all use 

_Sent from my DROIDX_


----------



## Goosecall1 (Mar 22, 2011)

_Sent from my DROIDX_


----------



## Quack Wacker (Dec 20, 2006)

Goosecall1 said:


> _Sent from my DROIDX_


 
Man I bet the sound of that boat would clear a marsh out in the morning in a hurry, I bet that thing sounds like the top 10 80's hair bands getting the teeth rake treatment from a bunch of groupies in between sets.


----------



## Goosecall1 (Mar 22, 2011)

Yea she is load but i have different pipes that will be going on her come season that are very quite and when coming to the hole i will run one motor

_Sent from my DROIDX_


----------



## highcaliberconsecrator (Oct 16, 2009)

Phowler boats makes some pretty cool stuff....


----------



## Goosecall1 (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks i will check them out 

_Sent from my DROIDX_


----------



## Jimw (Jul 8, 2009)

That thing is sick! 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Ruger-44 (Apr 2, 2009)

Sweet boat! As for blinds, if you have the $$, check out Beavertail's flipover blinds. They look pretty sweet and I believe they are made to cover up those motors. I know Beavertail has a twin motor rig similar to yours.


----------



## VW55 (Mar 9, 2009)

I have the Beavertail 1800 on my 1750 Gator Trax. Great design, but expensive and I had to modify it more than I thought to get it to fit properly. Beavertail claims the 1800 will fit up to a 20' boat...that's not accurate (maybe their 20 footer?). In fact, I'm having my cavas guy add 3-4' to the length of the blind so it will pull over my mud motor as advertised, am adding a skirt and am having him add additional grassing straps. Again, neat design w/ no drilling required and nothing to get in your way...sets up fast and has taken everything I've thrown at it. If you do go the Beavertail route, you may want to go w/ the 2200 Series to ensure it'll fit that beast of boat you have. Also keep in mind you'll probably need to invest in heat proof covers if you do plan on pulling the blind over those motors.


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

I have a beavertail blind on my mud boat too. I like the function, it works great. I also wish it had more grassing straps. Mine fits well on the Beavertail boat. I just let the engine cool off for 10 minutes before I drape the end over the engine. it does set up in seconds as advertised. And takes down in less. Of course if you grass it, you have to un-grass it prior to taking it down. 

As far as fit to your hull, give them a call. I have had good and bad results from their customer service. I reccomend getting stainless steel hardware for it if they have not changed that. Mine rusted after the first season and when I went to put in on the next fall, broke off the bolts as they rusted so much. 

All in all it is a decent blind. Truth be told, it is to expensive for what it is. One could prolly make it minus the bond covers for around $200.00 maybe $300.00.


----------



## Goosecall1 (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks for the help i think i am in love with prowler blind just have to see if the have one to fit this beast

_Sent from my DROIDX_


----------



## Goosecall1 (Mar 22, 2011)

Any one on here have the phrowler superfly how ya like it?? 

_Sent from my DROIDX_


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

I'm partial to this one







that's on a 17 and built for less than 300


----------

